# PB Focus RS



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so this has been a long time coming for abit of a clean up, I kept putting it off due to weather or just being so damn tired, so as this week looked dry I booked the whole week off to tackle the car. I'm a novice at detailing so be gentle with me 

Day 1 - 7.5 hours

Some before pictures..


















































































So let the cleaning begin...

Removed number plates and snow foamed AB magnifoam with heavy duty lance




























Rinsed



















Engine bay before:



















Rinsed and AG engine cleaner



















Door shuts cleaned with Megs Gold class









Car washed (2bucket method) with Megs gold class


















Bodywork rinsed over with tardis, washed again then clayed then snow foamed again



























For some reason the paint wash really streaky after this, so used megs paint cleaner to tidy things up




































Wheels before:









I actually intended to take the wheels off to clean but my jack decided it didn't want to actually lift the car off the ground So i had to make do with raising the body up to gain more access to the arches and will have to wax in the inside of the rims at a later date

arches washed with AG engine cleaner, tardis and megs gold class shampoo then dressed with poor boys trim restorer
wheels washed with AS smart wheels, ironx, tardis then another hit of smart wheels



























Day 2 polishing :buffer:....


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Day 2 - 6 hours

So took the car out of the garage to start polishing, only done half a day as I'm feeling pretty tired and don't want to rush things as I have the whole week to finish it

Wakey Wakey!









Painted the rusty bolts behind the front grill









Lets begin









Using DAS6-Pro DA polisher, Mez 2500 or 450 depending on the damage on lake country constant pressure pads (orange or yellow) then poorboys black hole on sonus white

Bootlid:









Rear bumper: (used autosol on exhaust tips)









Wing (excuse the polishing dust)









Roof:









Front end:



























Hopefully I can finish both sides tomorrow and start layering on the wax and tidy up all the trim over the coming days


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very nice well done, just love these RS's


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning colour. Nice write up fella looks cracking after your hard work.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Well it may have been a long tome coming but at least your doing it properly 
Love the attention to detail with painting the bolts I would do the same.
Just ashame they didn't have the sence to do that at ford.

Quick tip get yourself a maplins led worklight think they are still half price @ £20


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nally said:


> Well it may have been a long tome coming but at least your doing it properly
> Love the attention to detail with painting the bolts I would do the same.
> Just ashame they didn't have the sence to do that at ford.
> 
> Quick tip get yourself a maplins led worklight think they are still half price @ £20


Currently £14.99

http://www.maplin.co.uk/6w-led-portable-work-light-622791


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Love this colour well done mate.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent... looks great:thumb:


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip with the light, might have to get on ordered!


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Day 3 - 6 hours

Carried on with the polishing and glaze combo from yesterday...

First side:









Second side:









Wiped over with megs detailing spray to get rid of polishing dust

Waxed with dodo juice hard candy:









Wheels and exhaust waxed with Finishkare 1000P and tyres finished with megs endurance:









Plastics treated with poorboys trim restorer









Final Finished Pictures:
































































Total time spent: 19 hours over 3 days


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I do like a shiney RS

If you wanna go ocd like me, unclip the black fog light covers and take out the back lights and clean. You'd be amazed how much crap gets in there.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

what a beaut!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That is looking very nice.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

lovely deep glossy finish! been using blackhole for a while too and its magic


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning finish and a helluva car!!! :thumb:
Super...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmmmm lovely RS!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

love these rs's and yours is lovely


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous car looks even better now you lucky, lucky man


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

looks great have a green one myself hate the alloys :wall:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

What a nice little detail you have performed. I like your method of not rushing to get the car finished and missing parts or not giving a certain area 100% attention. 

I use PB BlackHole and I love its work.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I have always wondered how do you put the power down in these ? There fwd arnt they ?


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I would say with finesse. Gently of the line then floor it, using all the gears correctly and shifting correctly.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nally said:


> I have always wondered how do you put the power down in these ? There fwd arnt they ?


Boost limited in 1st & 2nd Gear, and they have that clever Revo-knuckle thing for FWD cars helping them put the power down and reducing torque steer :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job fella and very nice car


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

They handle the power VERY well, my MK1 FRS has just under 300bhp and torque steers quite abit and is abit of an animal. Whereas the Mk2 you can floor it and it just goes in a straight line, its not as dramatic but the speed just appears from nowhere.

Thanks for all your nice comments! I'll be doing my MK1 FRS soon and will have to remember to take some pictures


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome car fella. Very tempted with one albeit the thought of cleaning those wheels does put me off! Good write up


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Great write up - enjoyed reading it  

Nice car also


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning motor


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

absolutley stunning


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome car mate! 

Just ordered one of them Maplin working lights; looks a brilliant addition to any home detailing setup, thanks!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Love it


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

super work on a stunning car, LOVE both your motors


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the work,results are stunning


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work looks fantastic.


----------



## dickievxr (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great will have to wait to summer do mine now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy :thumb:

Stunning motor!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice one! Love the colour


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the colour, looks awesome buddy


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

one day i will have an RS. i am seriously jealous. lovely job done as well pal


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice results, Not the biggest MK2 RS fan but love the Mk1 RS, So much more special IMO


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## Yippy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovely work mate.  Car looks fantastic!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome car!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

I love these RS's, I fell in love with the green one when I first saw it on topgear a few years back  Cars looking great after all of your hard work


----------

